# Six Scotch and Cokes and then the greatest sandwich ever devised by man is invented.



## WhogivesAF? (Feb 17, 2020)

Pls note this recipe has been patented. This is how you make one.

Get three slices of bread. Apply margarine on each side of two slices. Apply vegemite to one slice and jam on the other. Stick a slice of cheese in between and put the two slices together. Put margarine on slice of bread on top. Put four round hot and spicy salami pieces on top (Aldi) then put half a can of shredded chicken on top of that ($1 at Aldi). Then put Jalapeños on top.Then spread mayonnaise and margarine on the last slice of bread and place on top. Enjoy !!!


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Eating that might be worse than getting the Corona!


----------



## WhogivesAF? (Feb 17, 2020)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Eating that might be worse than getting the Corona!


Don't knock it until you try it.


----------



## AuxCordTherapy (Jul 14, 2018)

Quick recipe for heart disease?


----------



## WhogivesAF? (Feb 17, 2020)

AuxCordTherapy said:


> Quick recipe for heart disease?


No way it has got green stuff in it -Jalapenos.


----------



## Spursman (Dec 8, 2016)

Your real name wouldn't be Elvis by any chance?


----------



## WhogivesAF? (Feb 17, 2020)

WARNING ——- Leave windows open.


----------



## Sandhills (Feb 9, 2018)

Sorry already patented as the Krakow Cannonball :thumbup: :mooning:

Which goes nicely with....


----------

